# wod wife of diabetes!!!



## angel (May 9, 2009)

Hya !!!!
i'm a wod and quite new at this!!! i'm just looking for someone to talk to about how to cope with my husband's diabetes!!! Cause the whole world forget's that we have to live with the disease as well and how it affects our live together!!!!

Thank you !!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 9, 2009)

Hi Angel

I can't answer as a hod, as I'm the afflicted one. All I can say is, treat him like a King, pander to his every wish, never say no, and be prepared to caddy for him, if he plays golf. That should help him a lot..............

Welcome


----------



## angel30eyes (May 9, 2009)

Hi there, I am a diabetic but i know my husband has been through so much that I'm suprised he is still married to me, I have been a bitch, snapped at him, shouted at him, even thrown things at him when my sugars have been high, even though I'm the diabetic i know exactly what partners go through and this is the best place to find both and the help and advice, in fact it's 2nd to none, they are all fantastic so welcome


----------



## Vanessa (May 9, 2009)

Angel, in our house I'm the one with diabetes and realise what a pain it can be for my husband as he feels guilty when he tucks into a cake or chocolate or a sticky pudding when we're out.  Strangely tho it is more of a problem for me when he eats white french bread, fatty bacon and cheese!  I try to remember to remind him that it is (a) my problem and not his - just need his moral support, (b) what to do if I'm acting even more strangely than usual.  I remind myself how lucky I am to have his support and to have a condition that whilst sometimes challenging can be managed


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2009)

hi and welcome x


----------



## ceara (May 9, 2009)

Hi Angel

I was really hard to live with for about six months my WOD was an angel.  She is worth her weight in gold.  All WODs; HODs, CODs and PODs are.

Welcome to the forum.

Ceara


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

Hi i feel really thick here for asking but what is  WODs HODs and CODs ? 

thanks


----------



## Vanessa (May 10, 2009)

.... wife, husband, child(ren), partner - I think


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2009)

yes it makes sense now you say that 

thanks vanessa


----------



## mikep1979 (May 10, 2009)

hi angel 

well i was a nightmare when i was diagnosed and i do sympathise with all wod, cods and pods. we are not exactly the easiest of bunches to live with, but then again it isnt really us, its the diabetes and sugars that cause us to have these wild mood swings.

anyway welcome and if you need anything just ask 

mike


----------



## Vanessa (May 10, 2009)

POD also parent of diabetic


----------



## elephant (May 13, 2009)

*Wow!*

This has made my day!! Just joined up to see if anyone else was having the same probs as me - my (usually very lovely) fiance has type 1 - we only found out a few months ago, and just had a  few grotty days with his mood swings etc... so good to know we are not alone! all your lovely posts have made me feel much better, so thank you!


----------



## fern (May 13, 2009)

*Hi there!*

Hi, I'm a POD too and came here to see if there was any support out there for significant others of diabetics. Anyone know of specific forums?

Thanks.


----------

